# What fish (other than livebearers) are easy to breed?



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

The title says it all, What fish are the easiest to breed and what one needs to do for it to happen. Also, any tips on breading Angelfish, Sterbai Corys, and Discus?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Apistos and Rams are not EASY. But not very difficult. I have had success with both. I'd be happy to explain if your interested. 

I know a little on breeding corydoras as they are a future project for myself.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

convicts. lol.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

emc7 said:


> convicts. lol.


lol. eww mean fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

most cichlids are easy..many barbs are pretty easy..different fish need different setups.
i'll go over a few of them with you later..


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Zebra, I don't know if I'll be able to breed those fish any time soon, but I'd love some pointers for the future and I know a bit about cory breeding as well, but if you wouldn't mind sharing i could always use more knowledge 

emc7, no convicts... they scare me...

Loha, I'd love advice and barbs sound perfect as I have many smallish tanks that I can use so smaller barbs would be great for me. Maybe cherry barbs?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cherry barbs are pretty cool. I have 2 of them in my tank that bring activity and personality. Also I've read in Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine that they can live 5 years (if you take good care of them)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, if you ever want to let me know. They aren't to diffucult. And pretty pricey so bring in a good bit of cash


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Haha, cash is always a good thing, and I've now heard rams from other people as well so I might just have to give it a try


----------



## Cichlid Dude (Mar 25, 2012)

Rams are cool. They were the first fish I seriously bred. It was a piece of cake, I just did a water change each week.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ok, well then that's what I'll do!


----------

